# March 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter.

Best of luck to all.

You may vote for up to three (3).  Voting ends in seven days.

 1. Untitled by @jcdeboever






 2. "Barred Owl" by @K9Kirk





 3. "After dinner nap" by @MSnowy





 4. "Winter Island sunrise" by @SquarePeg





 5. #2 from "Out and About" by @K9Kirk





 6. "Contrast" by @thereyougo!





 7. "Misty Sunrise" by @Peeb 





 8. "Hazy Sunrise" by @Peeb 





 9. "Glory" by @SquarePeg





10. #9 from "Oak Brook Architectural Abstracts" by @gnagel





11. #3 from "Cherry Blossoms in our Hood" by @mjcmt


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2021)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 4, 2021)

Once again all very good, and a wide range of styles.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 4, 2021)

Done.


----------



## PJM (Apr 5, 2021)

Congrats to everyone.  A great set of images to choose from.


----------



## terri (Apr 6, 2021)

Terrific work by all - makes choosing hard, but remember, we have up to three votes here now!   

Just got mine in.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2021)

Tough choices again this month - I'm honored to be among the nominees!


----------



## ntz (Apr 10, 2021)

tough choice ... for me the top candidates are #6, #8, #10 and #11 .. after long consideration I am voting for #11 (I know I can vote for up to three but well, winner shall be only one )


----------

